# My Botanical Garden



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well some of you guys been wondering what my garden or yard looks like so here it is 

































































View from my backroom




My dad planted 95% of all of this 
He collects plants from all over the world kind of like how some of you guys collect reptiles from all over the world


----------



## Isa (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, amazing garden, I am so jealous


----------



## terryo (Nov 3, 2010)

I am thinking that garden would be "heaven" for a couple of Redfoots. Beautiful!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

terryo said:


> I am thinking that garden would be "heaven" for a couple of Redfoots. Beautiful!



I totally agree! If i could get another tort. redfoots would be my first choice!!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow. That's quite a jungle. Chevy will have a lot of fun wrecking all that in a few years. Haha.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

finleafeater said:


> That looks very similar to the spot I grew up. Of course we didnt plant most of the plants.. they just came with the land. I am from very south florida.
> 
> ps. those pretty photos just made me VERY homesick



Sorry  I live in the Orlando area so it is not common in Central Florida to see these tropical plants.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! I lived in West Palm for a few years when I worked at Lion Country Safari...and your garden makes me wanna move back! I know one Floridian who'd be very happy to know that Aladar was within reach! 

GOD! That aloe looks juicy!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Gorgeous! I lived in West Palm for a few years when I worked at Lion Country Safari...and your garden makes me wanna move back! I know one Floridian who'd be very happy to know that Aladar was within reach!
> 
> GOD! That aloe looks juicy!



I have a lot more aloe than that


----------



## DeanS (Nov 3, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous! I lived in West Palm for a few years when I worked at Lion Country Safari...and your garden makes me wanna move back! I know one Floridian who'd be very happy to know that Aladar was within reach!
> ...



Then you should sell some of it to pay for your other stuff. I'd be your first customer...


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...



My dad would probably kill me for making money off of his Aloe  He got upset when I broke off a piece for Chevy


----------



## Nay (Nov 3, 2010)

Plants are the coolest, thanks for the pics. That last picture was just in time for Halloween!!! Kinda freaky!!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nay said:


> Plants are the coolest, thanks for the pics. That last picture was just in time for Halloween!!! Kinda freaky!!



I know haha dont worry Im not a ghost lol


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow it's a little tropical paradise  Very pretty!!

For some reason I really love this picture:


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 3, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Wow it's a little tropical paradise  Very pretty!!
> 
> For some reason I really love this picture:



Me to thats why I added it


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice garden, you and your dad have done a great job!! I use to live in Altamonte Springs and Downtown Orlando, Definitely doesn't look like my back yard did!!! hahaha


----------



## Neal (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for posting this....reminds me of when I lived in Micronesia. Again, you are very good with the camera.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 4, 2010)

very nice pics. makes me really hate that I live in a desert.


----------

